# Ski tuning?



## uphillklimber (Feb 17, 2010)

x


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 17, 2010)

Check for any scrapes/grooves that need ptex and fix as needed
debur with coarse & fine diamond stones
detune tips tails so the edge gets sharper as you get closer to the binding
crayon on wax
drip on more wax
let sit
scrape
brush with brass/horsehair brush
ski my brains out


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 17, 2010)

After every trip, I debur with a whetstone then run a diamond stone over the side edge. I used to use a universal wax and I would hot wax after 3 trips. This season, I stepped it up and started using temp specific waxes so I usually wax the skis I will use the evening before the trip. I do the whole treatment starting with cleaning the base, structuring then adding the temp specific wax. It takes time but I have fun. I don't fill in the bases unless there are huge gouges which I've been getting a lot of this season. I've also started tuning and waxing my friends' skis so I'm pretty all set for beer.=)

Benefits = noticeable edge grip on ice and hardpack and great glide on the flats and cat tracks -- just ask the Trailboss about it: a little momentum, let the bases lie flat and your skis will rocket on those pesky traverses even without poling.

My first set up was just a waxing iron, rubber bands, a bar of wax, a scraper and one of those side and base tuners. Now, I have a bench, vises and all the other tools. Everytime I go to Artech (in the summer), I end up buying some new gizmo. It's an addiction.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 17, 2010)

Wax and polish every 3 days on snow ==polish w/brass& horsehair brush , then polish w/ new paint brush 

better glide on the flats /or on connectors. Right now i iron in Universal wax but bought a cylinder of   flouro ffor road trips


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 18, 2010)

Besides doing all the normal stuff...

I still use an old clothes iron & works just fine.  I also use some other home-brew-tuning stuff: Like a wire brush that is meant for cleaning barbecue grills, and a nail brush instead of a technical ski tuning nylon brush.  They work just fine and are 1/10th the price. I use a lot of fine grit wet/dry sand paper wrapped around a small sharpening stone to finish the edges after filing to get rid of micro striations that hold moisture.

88 degree edges & 1 degree on bottom.

I tune my daughter's race skis before each race.  I tune mine and my wife & son's about every 5 days, and will give them a shot of spray Turtle Wax and buff them out if they look a little shotty in between waxes.  Yes, spray Turtle Wax - the stuff for cars.

I don't detune edges anymore.  Shaped skis don't need it.


----------



## Talisman (Feb 18, 2010)

I do this after 2 or 3 days of skiing:

I usually need ptex repairs if the slopes have been boney, so I do this first
"Kiss" the edges with a diamond stones to deburr
I only 'detune' if my wife complains here edges are 'catching'
Drip on a wide temperature range wax and iron it in with a clothes iron
Let sit
Scrape with a windshield ice scraper and then a typical plastic wax scaper
Brush with brass brush


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 18, 2010)

Talisman said:


> I do this after 2 or 3 days of skiing:
> ...
> I only 'detune' if my wife complains here edges are 'catching'
> ...
> Scrape with a windshield ice scraper....



I think if you tune the bottom of the steel edge at 1 degree (or 1.5 or 2), the edges should not catch even if not detuned, so the intended carving performance of the ski will be retained.  Off set that with 88 (or 87) degree edge on the side for ice grip.

I like the home-brew-tuning touch of using a windshield ice scraper


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2010)

I just started tuning. I bought a swix iron, scraper and 2 good brushes. Scraping makes a mess in my apartment but I use a drop cloth..and a lot of vacuuming. Big difference gliding, a lot faster. Still working on my sharpening, need as much as I can get at Hunter!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 18, 2010)

a variation of all the above with the addition of a bottle of Malbec


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2010)

kingslug said:


> I just started tuning. I bought a swix iron, scraper and 2 good brushes. Scraping makes a mess in my apartment but I use a drop cloth..and a lot of vacuuming. Big difference gliding, a lot faster. Still working on my sharpening, need as much as I can get at Hunter!!!



I just started too, but I'm not really that into it.  I hit all my skis at the beginning of the season and haven't touched them since.  I also apparently suck at tuning the edges, my mid-fats now suck on anything that's not loose snow. :roll:

I have an iron, scraper, and some Scotch-Brite pads for waxing, which goes well enough, but I think I use too much wax.  For the edges I was using a cheap-o edge guide with the little file that came with it.  I also have a diamond stone and I bought a nice edge guide that I haven't used yet...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2010)

uphillklimber said:


> Just an observation. I used to wax first, then sharpen the edges. Do you know how much wax I got in my file?



You also get metal shavings in the wax by the edges....


----------

